
Here’s Why Public Wifi Is a Public Health Hazard - Concours
https://medium.com/matter/heres-why-public-wifi-is-a-public-health-hazard-dd5b8dcb55e6
======
jonifico
It definitely is a risk, but how big and how common? I mean, yes, you know
where I was (and probably where I'll go if you get a hold of my home address,
but it'll be stupid to put that online), stuff like that, but how many people
would actually use that info to harm you? Even more, how will they use it?
It's more our responsibility to make sure we don't put critical info online
rather than watch out for hackers. Nothing to lose, nothing to worry.

------
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8461206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8461206)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8457167](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8457167)

There are probably more, each with its own discussion.

